# Italian ferry Vincenzo Florio evacuated after fire breaks out at sea



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further here...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8073769.stm


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further to the story with a photo...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ry-fire-500-evacuated-to-safety-in-Italy.html


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well done. Thank you for posting these three links Shamrock


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Apparently this ferry had a similar fire in December 2004 on the car deck. She was carrying some racehorses at the time, some of which perished in the blaze.


----------

